# Koi Hunting in Oldenburg



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2005)

Sie sind herzlich eingeladen, zum Koi Hunting in Oldenburg

Der Schautag mit Verkauf ist voraussichtlich am 07.01.2006, ab 10.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr. Nicht nur die abgebildeten Koi auf unserer Homepage, stehen dann zum Verkauf, über 20 weitere Koi werden günstig angeboten. Alle Koi können  bis Ende April in eins unserer Quarantänebecken bleiben. Möchten Sie Ihren Koi doch mitnehmen, gibt es noch einmal Rabatt. Der Verkauf findet nicht auf dem Gelände bei Oldenburg-Koi in Wardenburg statt. Erkundigen Sie sich, schicken Sie uns eine E-Mail:   info@oldenburg-koi.de
Haben Sie kein Interesse an Koi, dann gönnen Sie sich einen Glühwein oder eine Bratwurst. :razz:    

 Gruß Manfred

www.koi-information.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Manfred, 

leider ist das für mich eine 700km Reise.  :cry: 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,
das tut mir leid, 700 km ist eine ganze Menge. Aber hier gibt es Glühwein und Bratwurst umsonst, da spielen doch 700 km keine Rolle oder?

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Dez. 2005)

oldenburgkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer,
> das tut mir leid, 700 km ist eine ganze Menge. Aber hier gibt es Glühwein und Bratwurst umsonst, da spielen doch 700 km keine Rolle oder?
> 
> Gruß Manfred





Hallo Manfred, 

mit der hübschen Dame im Bild für umsonst und im Original hätte ich mich überreden lassen, aber mit 700km entfernten Bratwürsten und Glühwein nicht. 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,
einen Showa von (Bilder Koi-Information) ja, aber nicht meinen Schatz.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Jan. 2006)

_*Frohes neues Jahr*_

Koi Hunting in Oldenburg

Der Termin steht fest, es hat sich nichts geändert.
Wir freuen uns schon Sie am 07. 01. 2005 begrüßen zu dürfen. Wo das Koi Hunting genau statt findet, erfahren Sie per E-Mail, oder rufen Sie uns an.

Tel.: 04486/6654
E-Mail: info@oldenburg-koi.de

Gruß 
M.Marx

http://www.koi-information.de/ 

www.oldenburg-koi.de


----------

